# 1911 the only gun for me



## tom1911sigfreak (Dec 10, 2011)

Ok so as the title reads the only gun I really love and shoot good is a 1911! I'm thinking of a few more as I'm trading some cz's, and beretta's for some more 1911's! Now I have my heart set on a STI guardian. I carry a sig c-3 and have meshed pretty good with it. The big question is..... should I through a 1000 plus dollars out there on a sti and the c3 is better? anyone got both and got any insight?


----------

